# Enfant à 3 ans



## nounou93 (14 Septembre 2022)

bonjour,
j'ai une petite qui vas sur ces 3 ans le 12 fevrier2023.Tout au début du contrat la maman dit que je finirai en février 2023 pour ses 3 ans mais
la maintenant, me dit ,je ne veux pas la mette à l'école elle n'ai pas prêtre elle  ira en septembre 2023
Croyez, vous que c'est mieux une enfant de3 ans passer, presque 3 ans et demie en septembre elle sera la plus âgée de ses camarades
pour moi elle est prête, c'est une enfant dynamique, je crois que c'est les parents qu'il ne sont pas. Quand pensez vous la maternelles à 4 ans en petite section. 
De plus je n'ai que des petits :1ans ,un bébé de 5 mois  et je dois accueillir deux autres  à partir de février et  mars 2023 .j'ai dit oui sans faire d'engagement ,car c'est déjà des parents que j'ai eue auparavant et qui ont eue des enfants. et m'ont recontacter de nouveaux. j'ai un agrément pour 4 .et je ne veux pas choisir entre les deux parents ,je penser vraiment qu'elle partirai en février. j'ai peur qu'elle le prenne mal pour sa fille et qu'elle veux pas me licencier et démissionner je perd tout .
Que pensez vous? merci de me donner des conseilles.
bonne journée à vous tous.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

J ai un enfant qui a eu 3 ans en février il est rentrée à l école en septembre donc a 3 ans et demi 
Chez moi il n y a pas de rentrée a l école en cours d année 
Je n ai pas trouver cela dérangeant même si l enfant était prêt a rentrée a l école a ses 3 ans pile .  Ils on le temps d y aller je trouve que c est inutile de précipiter les choses 
Avec cette maman vous aviez un accord verbal donc aucune preuve que le contrat finira en février 2023 sauf si vous avez noter dans le contrat que vous acceuiller plus les enfants a partir de 3 ans ...
A mon avis vous aller devoir faire un choix entre cette enfant de 3 ans et les futurs nouveau acceuilli


----------



## Nounousand02 (14 Septembre 2022)

L école est obligatoire à 3 ans il me semble


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Septembre 2022)

Nounousand oui l école est obligatoire a 3 ans  mais pour les enfants qui on 3 ans comme pour cette année 3 ans sur l année 2022 

J habite dans une grande ville mais il n y a pas de rentrée scolaire en milieu d année 

C est bien pour cela que maintenant la cmg n est plus réduit au 3 ans de l enfant mais au moment où il rentre à l école 

Exemple en ce moment j ai un loulou qui aura 3 ans en mars 2023 il rentrera à l école en septembre 2023 les parents touche la cmg sans réduction jusqu'à août inclus


----------



## Nounousand02 (14 Septembre 2022)

Chez moi l'école les prend des janvier quand il ont 3 ans dans l année ou il prenne en septembre mais que le matin .il ne sera donc pas en petit section mais moyenne section directement vu son âge. Il aura ratée une année scolaire . Avant l'obligation aux 3 ans de l'enfant notre école procéder ainsi


----------



## B29 (14 Septembre 2022)

L'obligation d'instruction  de l'enfant de 3 ans ne s'applique pas à la date de son anniversaire mais à la rentrée scolaire de l'année civile au cours de laquelle il atteindra 3 ans.
Donc cet enfant pourra faire sa rentrée en septembre 2023.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Septembre 2022)

Non nounousand  à 3 ans et demi ils ne vont pas directement en moyenne section et vont en petite section il font les 3 ans de maternelle normalement


----------



## kikine (14 Septembre 2022)

> Non nounousand à 3 ans et demi ils ne vont pas directement en moyenne section et vont en petite section il font les 3 ans de maternelle normalement


non c'est faux, la mienne est rentrée a 3 1/2 et elle est partie directement en moyenne section et n'a fait que 2 ans en maternelle


----------



## Nounousand02 (14 Septembre 2022)

Ah oui il aura 4 ans en mars 2023 donc il sera bien en petite section en septembre .il n'y a rien obligatoire du coup il peut faire sa rentrée en septembre normalement.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Septembre 2022)

Kikine ici sa se passe pas comme ça même a 3 ans et demi il commence par la Petite section


----------



## kikine (14 Septembre 2022)

bah chez toi peut être mais pas partout


----------



## Lijana (14 Septembre 2022)

Toute à fait d’accord avec Kikine. J’ai eu le même cas. L’enfant à fêter ses 3 ans en janvier et rentrée à l’école en septembre.  Les parents conservent le CMG complet jusqu’à la rentrée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour c'est le cas pour beaucoup d'enfants.  Si cette petite est dégourdie comme vous le dites,  elle saura bien ensuite s'adapter et évoluer comme les copains.
Ici idem, par manque de places et aussi pour l'organisation il n'y a qu'une seule rentrée scolaire en septembre. 
Ce n'est pas plus mal, car le rythme est bien pris au deuxième trimestre et l'arrivée de petits nouveaux qui sont peut-être bien perturbés par cette aventure peut être déstabilisant pour les autres.


----------



## nounou93 (14 Septembre 2022)

merci pour vos réponses ,je vais devoir faire un choix pour mes futurs bébé ...
merci bonne journée.


----------



## MeliMelo (14 Septembre 2022)

L'enfant l'année de ses 3 ans (qu'il ait eu 3 ans en janvier ou en décembre), dans la majorité des cas fait la rentrée de septembre en PS, c'est plus facile dans l'organisation des écoles. Si la petite n'est pas prête qui plus est, pourquoi ne pas attendre la rentrée comme tout le monde, là elle va entrer dans une classe déjà toute constituée avec les liens déjà créés, ça va faire peut-être beaucoup pour elle. Pour rappel, seule l'instruction est obligatoire (et non l'école), même si cette petite n'était pas prête à la rentrée, elle pourrait encore décaler son entrée scolaire à dans un an, deux ans etc., il faudrait juste faire un dossier administratif de demande d'autorisation d'IEF auprès de l'Académie.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (14 Septembre 2022)

Pas de rentrer en cours d'année non plus chez moi 
Si l'enfant et né jusqu'en décembre 22 par exemple il rentre à l'école en septembre 22 donc avant ces 3 ans 
S'il est né en janvier 23 il rentre à l'école en septembre 23 donc a plus de 3 ans 
L'école obligatoire c'est dans l'année des 3ans et oui c'est pour cela qu'il ont repoussé la cmg jusqu'à l'entrée a l'école
Pour ne pas pénaliser certains parents
Pour la postante la je dirais qu'elle est dans le 💩
Si rien n'est noté au contrat va forcément faire un choix et quelqu'un ne sera pas content


----------



## Mimipoupina (14 Septembre 2022)

Vous pouvez peut-être demander une dérogation pour une 5ème place nominative de février à septembre ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

Juste un détail qui m'interpelle, vous dites si elle fait sa rentrée en septembre elle sera la pkus agée de ses camarades...ben ça c'est un super argument ! 

Et vous n'en savez rien non plus. 

Il y aura ceux nés en janvier, les autres tout au long de l'année ! 

C'est ainsi depuis des lustres...là clairement vous êtes frustrée car pour l'instant vous ne pouvez pas accueillir un autre enfant. C'est le jeu des contrats, qui s'arrêtent à n'importe quel moment.


----------



## Griselda (14 Septembre 2022)

Pour moi au contraire je pense qu'il y a plus à perdre qu'à gagner que de faire entrer les enfants à la maternelle en cours d'année où il sera plus difficile de s’intégrer aux groupes déjà fait en plus de devoir s'habituer à cette grande nouveauté qu'est l'école.
La scolarisation de l'enfant est bien devenue obligatoire à partir de 3 ans contre 6 ans précédemment: on n'a jamais integré de force des enfants à l'école le jour de leur 6 ans mais bien à la rentrée scolaire de l'année de leur 6 ans. Aujourd'hui c'est tout pareil, c'est l'année de leur 3 ans.

Tu apprendras de cette expérience désagréable que le Parent souvent varie. C'est jusqu'en septembre 2023, ah ben non finalement ce sera mai 2023 parce qu'après il part en vacances prolongées faisant le tour de la Famille élargie. Zut, mais j'ai refusé une demande qui aurait commencé en juin! Ben oui, c'est le jeu ma pauvre Lucette. Le premier point sur lequel nous pouvons jouer c'est négocier un contrat qui mentionne un préavis minimum de 2 mois (comme beaucoup de creches!) ce qui laisse plus de temps pour se retourner. Ne pas s'avancer avant d'être sur (avoir la lettre de rupture).

Là tu as joué au poker car même si le Parent maintenait cette envie, si jamais l'école en question était déjà en surnombre elle n'avait pas obligation de la prendre avant septembre 2023.

Je demanderai à la PMI si une derogation est possible (mais elle pourra refuser en expliquant que 4 c'est déjà beaucoup donc 5 et que tu n'avais qu'à attendre d'être sur, la priorité devant rester à l'enfant déjà chez toi, pas les autres). 
Si c'est refuser demander à l'autre Parent s'il a moyen de prendre un congés parental en m'attendant?

Bien sur aucune loi ne t'empeche de demissionner et tu n'as aucun motif à invoquer.

Perso j'ai demandé une 4 eme place pour ce genre de situation... parce que je considère que je travaille à temps plein quand j'ai 3 enfants.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Septembre 2022)

Nounou93 vous êtes bien gourmande ? laissez des enfants à vos collègues !!! cette petite ne rentre pas à l'école et bien vous continuez votre contrat en l'état c'est tout et qd vous aurez la certitude qu'elle part à l'école et bien vous pourrez prendre de nouveaux contrats ... comme dit Griselda "c'est le jeu ma pauvre Lucette !" vous ne perdez rien pour le moment en argent donc détendez-vous et si rien de signé avec les PE qui sont venus pour un accueil en 2023 ils iront voir ailleurs ... il semble qu'il y ait beaucoup de demandes par chez vous c'est déjà une bonne chose ... 😉


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Septembre 2022)

Et bien moi je suis pour a 100 pour 100 ! J'aime pas l'école la scolarité de cette petite ne sera pas compromise pour y être allée a 3 ans et demie. A te lire c'est plus toi et ton organisation que ça dérangent. 
Si la maman souhaite la laisser chez toi jusqu'à la rentrée de septembre c'est que cette petite y est bien, que du bonheur! Et les petits sont tellement intéressant a cet âge.
Par chez nous la rentrée se fait en septembre.


----------



## 1Aliccia (14 Septembre 2022)

C'est beau d'avoir 3 enfants


----------



## Julilo (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, je crois que tout a été résumé😊😊
mon fils est né en février donc ecole en septembre à 3 ans et demi. Il s’est très bien intégré et certainement beaucoup mieux que s’il était entré à ses 3 ans pile. Et tous les enfants nés entre janvier et juin se retrouvent dans la même situation😁
je pense aussi que c’est surtout le fait que la maman ait changé d’avis et que cela perturbe ce que vous aviez prévu…ce qui est compréhensif , je le conçois.


----------



## Charline (20 Septembre 2022)

La rentrée scolaire normalement se fait en septembre de ces 3 ans de son année civile.
Apres il y a des écoles qui font des pps petite petite section souvent que le matin.
Pendant 1 ans puis petite section   
A 3 ans et 9 ans il rentre en petite section il y a toujours eu des enfants de début d année et de fin d année  c est pas la fin du monde  pourquoi aller trop vite ils seront à l ecole 15 ans.
Et en plus nous avons obtenue  de l état que les parents touche la cmg du début de la garde à la rentrée scolaire  de l enfant de septembre et plus à ces 3 ans.a taux plien.


----------



## caninou (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
ben oui logiquement cette petite est censé faire sa rentrée en septembre 2023 et dans mon secteur il n'y a pas de rentrée en cours d'année scolaire. Moi à votre place j'aurai été ravie que la maman m'annonce le prolongement de l'accueil jusqu'à cette date, car trois ans c'est l'âge que je préfère. Ils vous racontent pleins de choses rigolotes, ils ont une bonne motricité fine du coup on peut faire pleins d'activités manuelles quand les plus petits font la sieste, j'ai parfois de sacrés futurs artistes qui sortent de chez moi. j'ai même appris récemment que ma première accueillie ( elle a 31 ans maintenant) est architecte décoratrice ( mon ex métier), je les inspire je crois 😂 . Franchement je ne comprends pas votre désarroi face à cette annonce.


----------



## Lea64 (20 Septembre 2022)

L école est obligatoire l année des 3 ans elle auras tt ces aide jusqu en septembre donc même si elle rentrer en fevrier se serais en tps donc en effet elle est peut etre mieux chez vous c est parfois frustant de refaire une ps l année suivante . Par vontre vous pouvez peut-être avoir une dérogation jusqua septembre pour acceuillir un autre enfant


----------



## NounouAngel (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir, ici pas de rentrée en cours d’année. Donc la rentre ce fait en septembre. Les enfants ont l’obligation d’instruction l’année de leur 3 ans pas le jour pile poil. 

L’enfant, l’année de ses 3 ans entre en petite section qu’il est 3 ans et demi, 3 ans ou 2 ans et demi. 

Pour exemple : ma fille née en janvier 2015 est entrée en petite section en septembre 2018 a 3 ans et demi. Et certainement pas en moyenne section. 

A vous de choisir de garder cet enfant ou de démissionner.


----------



## emmanou21 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir, dans mon village l'accueil a l'école est en septembre,l'année des 3ans, pour les enfants nés du 1er janvier au 31 décembre, certains ont 3ans et demi et ceux de fin d'année n'ont pas trois ans, il n'y a plus de rentrée en cours d'année, Cdt


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Septembre 2022)

Idem Sandrine2572 

Une petite qui avait 3 ans le 3 janvier, est allée à la maternelle en sept et est en petite section. 

Ses parents avaient demandé qu’elle rentre en janvier et cela a été refusé. Les rentrées se font toutes en sept et ça se passe hyper bien pour les enfants ayant eu leur 3 ans en sept. 

C’est mieux que ceux qui ne l’ont qu’en décembre, ils ne sont pas assez mûres.

Pour le souci de la postante, demander à l’un des parents qui devait arrivé, de trouver une AM « remplaçante » jusqu’à juillet et récupérer fin août. C’est ce que je ferai. 

Il se peut que les parents arrêtent même fin juin et après chez les grands-parents ? 

Leur demander franchement


----------

